# Grundmontage



## Rogmar (10. Mai 2009)

Hallo

das thema wurde sicher schon 100x mal behandelt aber ich kann auch mit sufu keine beiträge finden,die mich wirklich weiterbringne

ich suche eine anleitung ( mit bildern) für eine simple grundmontage..die für karpfen aber auch für zander fängig ist..oder muss ich da wechseln?

liebe grüße

und entschuldigung falls ich einfach nur zu blind für den richtigen thread war


----------



## Rogmar (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Grundmontage*

ich hab hier eine gefunden aber jetz hab ich die frage ob das birnenblei einen stopper braucht..also ob ich einen setzt zwischen birnenblei und rute oder ob das so wie gezeigt in ordnung ist




http://www.forellino.de/files/grundmontage.gif


----------



## melis (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Grundmontage*

Nein brauchst keinen Stopper zwischen Blei und Rute. 

Montagen findest du bei google unter Bilder.


----------



## Rogmar (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Grundmontage*

läuft das blei dann nicht durch oder hällt das einfach? weil ich denk beim wurf fliegt das doch richtung ufer ...erst beim absinken geht es dann an den wirbel?


----------



## schadstoff (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Grundmontage*

mach halt nach 40 centimetern ein stopperblei dran ...

dann hast du auch den effekt das es selbsthakend ist bei karpfen nur solltest du da mindestens ein blei von 40 - 60 Gramm nehmen......aber so ne richtig tolle Montage ist das nicht zumindestens würde ich mal noch ein antitangle mit einbauen.


----------



## RheinBarbe (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Grundmontage*

Für Sargbleie ist die Montage in Ordnung, Bei einem Birnenblei einen Abstandhalter/Anti-Tangle mit einbeziehen.


----------



## schadstoff (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Grundmontage*

Hab mal fix die gemalt die ich benutze


----------



## melis (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Grundmontage*



Rogmar schrieb:


> läuft das blei dann nicht durch oder hällt das einfach? weil ich denk beim wurf fliegt das doch richtung ufer ...erst beim absinken geht es dann an den wirbel?


Der Stopper ist absolut unnötig. Wenn du einen Stein ins Wasser werfen willst, kommt der dann auf dich zu? Nein, er fliegt von dir weg ins Wasser. Genauso das Blei. Die Rute ist wie ein Katapult. Sie schleudert die Montage weg und das Blei ist das Teil welches am besten fliegt.


----------



## Rogmar (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Grundmontage*

so hab ich das nicht gemeint  ich dachte nur durch die dicke öse des birnenblei fliegt die schnur beim wurf und dadurch bleibt das blei nicht am wirbel sondern fliegt nach hinten ( indirekt,da ja die schnur durchgelaufen ist) und somit stimmt die tiefe nicht mehr...schwer zu erklären und auch ein bisschen konfus 

also nochmal zusammenfassend

Haken mit Vorfach -> Wirbel -> Stopperle um Stoß zu mindern->Antitangel und da das Blei dran -> Stopblei dran oder nicht?

ist das mit stopblei dann sensible genug für zander oder bekommt er dann wind wenn er widerstand spürrt? ich entschuldige diese anfänger fragen aber ich hab eben noch nie auf grund geangelt

liebe grüße



hab hier was..soll keine werbung sein will nur wissen ob das ein antitangle dinges ist  

-> http://www.fisch-server.de/produkt_....html&XTCsid=e5c024eed8f5e0a0a9ac52bd7a6a9982


----------



## MikeJJ (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Grundmontage*



Rogmar schrieb:


> also nochmal zusammenfassend
> 
> Haken mit Vorfach -> Wirbel -> Stopperle um Stoß zu mindern->Antitangel und da das Blei dran -> Stopblei dran oder nicht?
> 
> ...



nen stopblei oder schnurstoper nur wenn du willst das sich die fische selbst haken. dann muss aber auch dein hauptblei groß genug sein . ich nehme keine stoper

und ja - genau das ist so ein antitangle dingens   ;-) 
wie der name schon sagt verhindert es das sich die montage im flug vertüddelt.


----------



## RheinBarbe (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Grundmontage*

Nimm aber lieber ein Anti-Tangle aus Plastik, die aus Messing machen die Schnur kaputt!

http://www.actionlife.gr/mainstore/images/4990282.jpg


----------



## .Sebastian. (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Grundmontage*

also falls du eine selbsthakmontage nutzen willst, dann wähle lieber ein bleigewicht von mindestens 80g, wenn du zu wenig beschwerung nimmst hakt sich der fisch nicht selbst sondern kann den köder wieder ausspucken!
Für Zander jedoch würde ich das nicht empfehlen, da dieser gern mit deinem Köderfisch ein stück schwimmt bevor er ihn richtig nimmt und der anhieb sitzt (es sei denn du setzt viele haken an den Köder bzw. der KöFi is klein, dann kannst du auch gleich den anhieb setzen).


----------



## Rogmar (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Grundmontage*

wie viel gramm sollte ein grundblei ohne stopper haben? ich hab grad ein 30g blei in der hand..zu wenig?

liebe grüße


----------



## .Sebastian. (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Grundmontage*

nein 30 g ist meiner meinung nach in Ordnung! wenn du wieder zu wenig nimmst schleift der fisch beim seitlichen abziehen das blei über den grund, da kann er misstrauisch werden!
die montagen oben sind denk ich gut geeignet, versuchs einfach mit dem 30g blei


----------



## Rogmar (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Grundmontage*

vielen dank

woher merke ich ,dass zu wenig gramm ist?

ich hab aber noch ne frage..ich hab mir grad den bissanzeiger bei penny gekauft weil ich dachte meine grundangelei ist nur so nebensache meine pasion bleibt das spinnfischen also brauch ich da nicht so ein high-end gerät...jetzt ist die frage wenn ich die schnur auf grund lege bewegt sich die schnur doch allein durch wasser und umwelteinflüsse und das ding piepst durchgehend wegen strömung und wind oder?


sonst würd ich gern wissen was für tipps ihr für ein grundangelneuling habt..so kleine handgriffe die das fischen leichter machen oder auch dinge die man meiden sollen,wohin man werfen soll usw und sofort

vielen dank


----------



## schadstoff (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Grundmontage*

Kommt halt drauf an ob du im stillwasser oder fliesswasser angeln willst im stillwasser sind 30 gramm ohne schnustopper völlig ausreichen aber im fliesswasser ist es nicht ganz so einfach kommt halt auf die strömung an ..... wobei es dort an langsamfliessenden gewässern auch mit 30g getan ist und im reißendem strom sollten es dann scon 70-120 sein .....ist halt nicht ganz einfach urteilbar ........kommt halt auf das gewässer an !


----------

